# Parking in Marina



## bish23 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi all,

Hoping somebody might be able to help with this query. Is there any free parking near Princess Tower (v tall tower near Barasti)? I'm considering an apartment there with a friend but we both have cars and have been told it's only one car for a 2 bed place. 

Wondering if anyone knows anywhere close by that we can park for free. I know there is the sandpit area just outside Barasti but we don't have 4x4 and they seem to have removed the ramp bit so worried about doing damage to the car when driving on / off kerb.

Am fine to park in the sand, as long as it's reasonably safe to leave it there (as safe as anywhere can ever be!)

Any thoughts?!

Thanks so much.

Bish23


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Have you thought of seeing if there are any free spaces in the complex and renting one off a neighbour? We live in a 3 bed apt and have been allocated 2 cars. We only hire 1 car. Ergo, we have a space free. We're definitely not the only ones. I see about 70% empty spaces when I park. 

Like back in UK, just find out if you can rent one.


----------



## bish23 (Nov 22, 2012)

Good shout and worth looking into. Was just trying to see if anywhere was free as already have to pay to park at work so was trying to avoid any additional cost!

Thanks for your help.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Sorry, I omitted to tell you that on-street parking in Marina is a nightmare.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Be very careful of parking in non-parking spots along the streets in Marina/JBR, couple of summers back, i was hit with a 600 AED "welcome to Dubai" parking fine.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

bish23 said:


> Good shout and worth looking into. Was just trying to see if anywhere was free as already have to pay to park at work so was trying to avoid any additional cost!
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Any other suggestions?


I live in the Torch next door and don't think a permanent solution exists. There is a bit that is "free" between the Torch and Spinney's on a first come, first serve basis along the entrance to the construction office fence and a paid parking dirt lot next to Spinney's. There is also some space behind the Marriott along the road (drive between the Torch and Princess and loop around the Marriott to the west side). 

The Torch has had cars towed that park along the fence directly next to the Torch, and I'm happy they do so because it can cause traffic issues.

Once the construction starts to wrap up who knows if that "free" bit will still be there. The Torch also has told us that some people are interested in renting spaces as well. Do they actually have assigned spots today? It was a couple of years before the Torch got around to actually enforcing the parking spaces.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

ash_ak said:


> Be very careful of parking in non-parking spots along the streets in Marina/JBR, couple of summers back, i was hit with a 600 AED "welcome to Dubai" parking fine.


Good. Hopefully you didn't do it again.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

XDoodle****** said:


> Once the construction starts to wrap up . . . .


Oh happy day! 

I hear that will be in only two months.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Simey said:


> Oh happy day!
> 
> I hear that will be in only two months.


Ha Ha, Inshallah!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> I live in the Torch next door


I forget we're neighbours! *waves*


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> I forget we're neighbours! *waves*


Hi! (waves back!) :bump2:


----------

